# New kind of gears



## Oldmechthings (Jul 14, 2008)

A long time ago, somewhere around 500 years, some guy by the name of Leonardo was inventing all sorts of unheard of (at that time) things. In his illustrations he used peg toothed gears. They looked so intriguing, and I've wanted to try building some for as long time. I finally got around to doing it a couple weeks ago. For the body I used 3/8" aluminum, and in one I put 1/4" brass pegs and in the other stainless. Dissimilar metals usually wear better. Shown below are the results.







  As with all new things, there are things to be learned, and I learned they need to be properly meshed. In some positions they would hardly run against each other, and in other positions they ran almost as smooth as machine cut gears.
  The final use for the gears was in another wind sculpture for the yard to amuse people, as can be seen below.






It is simply an assemblage of used parts, painted some gaudy colors. The rotor turns a shaft that extends down and operates the peg gears, that in turn operate the pedals. The head is fastened to the shaft so it turns with the rotor, and it has a face on both sides so it does a lot of looking around. It is not very normal, but then not much else around here is either, so what the heck.
          Birk


----------



## thezetecman (Jul 14, 2008)

i like it !


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 14, 2008)

Birk,

That's cool ;D

As for the gears, if I'd made them I'd put it down to inaccuracy, but in your case that's not an issue, so I believe the binding would be down to the design of the gear train, presumably that's why things progressed onto bevelled gears .......... dam fine engineering for the 16th century though 8) ........ just my 2c worth mind.

You do make everything look so natural  ........... and I suspect you've forgotten more than I'll ever know about machining.  :bow:  ..... but, just to assist my learning curve please keep posting, I really do enjoy your input, and look forward to much, much more  

Thanks and atb

Dave


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 14, 2008)

I like those gears... I'd have more of a chance of making those than the modern version ;D 
That looks pretty normal to me Birk! ;D Normal is what you want it to be  


I don't suppose you have ever made any replica's of Da Vinci's Engineering ideas? 
The experience and patience required to make such things you surely have?   

Just a thought... there are the ... ornithopter, helicopter, lifting wing, warship, chamber of mirrors, bicycle...... The list is huge!!!
There are some interesting models on a site I found too... http://kinchitdesai.blogspot.com/2007/07/machines-of-leonardo-da-vinci.html

It is just a thought. You gotta love Da Vinci's creations 



Ralph.


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 15, 2008)

Birk you make the coolest things!! Your skill is amazing and imagination astounding! I like this as much as your bicycle powered riding lawn mower. I imagine you keep you neighbors scratching their heads and smiling.  I wish I lived next door to you.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oldmechthings you post artwork thats really cool, please keep doing so. its very inspirational.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 15, 2008)

Birk,

You have surely heard of the old saying, Jack of all trades, master of none. In your case it seems to be master of all.

I envy the people who have met you, and have been treated to your hospitality and your sharing of knowledge. You are a true artisan in all sorts of materials.

An inspiration to us all.


John


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow!  :bow:

Eric


----------



## sparky961 (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks to me like your yard backs onto a school property. Is your contraption the modern equivalent of a scare crow - built to keep those pesky kids away?

I can just see it now... a bunch of kids hanging out in the park at night, drinking beer and smoking pot. One of them stumbles up to the fence to relieve himself, looks up, and damn near has a heart attack!

*Just kidding...* I'm just jealous that I'm too much of a self-critic to actually build some of my own zany ideas! :-[

Good job! :bow:

-Brian


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 18, 2008)

Great Job Birk!!! I'll have to come over and see it one of these days. Hopefully the wind is blowing;o)

Wes


----------



## rickharris (Jul 19, 2008)

The dutch have beend using similiar hand cut wooden gearing in wind mills for centuries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - but nice modern approach.


----------



## tel (Jul 19, 2008)

_As with all new things, there are things to be learned, and I learned they need to be properly meshed. In some positions they would hardly run against each other, and in other positions they ran almost as smooth as machine cut gears._

I'm no expert mate, but it appears to me that shortening the pegs to a little over 1 diameter would help matters.


----------



## Oldmechthings (Jul 20, 2008)

Just to let you know, another peg tooth contraption is starting to take shape. The cardboard box, simply supports a half size paper mock up of color discs, in case you are wondering.

July 18th image





July 19th image





If anything more ever develops, I will try and keep you posted.
       Birk ;D


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see where this one goes...

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice casting Birk) Cant wait to see whatsit.


----------



## sparky961 (Jul 20, 2008)

What's that thing with all of the funny looking arms and stuff? A what? A "drafting table"? Where's the mouse? 



I'm often annoyed by the fact that back in high school all of the technical courses were offered in the same time slots, so you had to choose only one. I chose automotive. I wish now that I would have taken machine shop or drafting.

-Sparky


----------

